# Any advice for a Cleveland to Canada sail?



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey everyone, have any of you sailed from Cleveland to Canada? I have a total of 9 days off of work and would like to make a solo sail up to Canada, which would be my first time doing so and I'm somewhat new to sailing. How long did this take you? Do you have an recommendations of a good port to head to? Is there a particular time of year that is better to do this trip in? 

Thanks for any info!

Chris


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

How big is your boat? Are you talking about circumnavigating Lake Erie or crossing? Where in Canada are you going? Are you looking for good anchorages or marinas? Lots of considerations...

I sailed through Lake Erie last year (west to east). Erieau and Port Dover are great marinas and little towns. For anchorages, Pelee Island is great, as is Long Point and the Grand River. 

Lake Erie is shallow and can produce steep, tightly packed seas quite quickly. Some areas are littered with well head buoys and fishing nets. Keep a good watch and have current charts. It's a great lake D) for cruising, but is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Mike,

My boat is a 23' S2. Since I'm short on time, I'd like to just do a point to point crossing from Ashtabula (60 miles east of Cleveland) to somewhere in Canada. I'd like to find somewhere to sleep on the boat for a couple of nights in Canada and find a city/area to explore via foot. 

Grand river is not to far from where I dock my boat in Ashtabula, nice town. Is there a decent "big city" that is easily sailed to in Canada?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

The only "big cities" would be Windsor or Fort Erie (Buffalo), but there are lots of smaller cities and towns that are fun to explore. A 23' boat is pretty small for any Great Lakes crossings, but it certainly can be done with the right weather window. A crossing is going to be around 40 nm, which at your boat speed of about 4 knots is ten hours. The Lake can change a lot in that period. If, as you say, you're new to sailing you might want to stick closer to home for your first forays. The waters around Sandusky look interesting, but I've never been there.

If you really want to go across to Canada, first check out where you can clear in (I'm not sure which ports are ports-of-entry). If you want to combine anchoring with urban exploration I'd probably head to Long Point. The Grand River is fun to explore, but the town of Port Maitland is pretty small. Port Colburne (the start of the Welland Canal) was fun.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Visit the imported section of your local beer and wine store... you'll need to 'train up' for Canada's 'real beer'


----------



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info, that is very helpful! I'm a bit concerned with the danger factor sailing across Erie, but it is also part of the reason why I want to do it. 

Is there a particularly good time of year to go?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Lake Erie is not my normal cruising ground, so I'd get other advice as well about weather and timing. July and August are the prime times on Great Lakes. On the upper lakes this is also the period when light airs are most prevalent. I would guess that Erie follows that pattern, but do talk to local boaters. Erie is also highly affected by afternoon thunderstorms (daytime heating), as well as strong morning and evening shore-breeze/lake-breeze effects. These can produce very high winds in very short periods. 

Given your inexperience I really do suggest you take a few shorter journey's first. Getting more experience with your boat, and with the Lake, is wise and prudent. 

And when you're ready, come and get that good, strong Canadian beer!


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Rondeau Bay has been a destination from the Cleveland area for runs to Canada. If you go to Canada check to see if you need a passport to get into Canada and to reenter the US. Shorter trips along the Ohio shoerline sound reasonable if you are not very experienced.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Leamington would be a very nice destination, very nice marina and water front area. Lots to see and do. You could stop at Put-in-Bay or Kelleys Island for a night to break the trip up. Any time between now and October is fine with a decent weather forecast. Watch out for stronger South winds which will raise some decent wave action. 

Have fun


----------



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey Mike, I will definitely reconsider crossing Erie until I have some more sailing experience under my belt (that Canadian beer is a strong draw for me though!). Thanks again for all your input


----------



## good1734 (Aug 24, 2009)

CD, I grew up in Ashtabula. My dad kept his boats at the Yacht Club and every year at the beginning of the season there was an overnight club regatta that went straight across to Port Stanley and back the following day. It was a blast because it amounted to a flotilla that made the trip. I believe we started at the Lighthouse. If not there, we started down by Redbrook. Talk to any of the guys at AYC and see if you can get info. But this was back in the 60's and 70's and I left town in 71 so it might be a thing of the past. The one thing I do remember clearly is the Black Flies that used to swarm in the middle of the lake....especially when there was no wind. Those suckers bit like hell. Ahhhhh...the fun days of my youth.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

7MileBeach said:


> Rondeau Bay has been a destination from the Cleveland area for runs to Canada. If you go to Canada check to see if you need a passport to get into Canada and to reenter the US. Shorter trips along the Ohio shoerline sound reasonable if you are not very experienced.


I'm pretty sure it's the same as a land crossing and proof of identity and proof of citizenship is enough.

Noonsite's list of ports of entry for Ontario is a little lacking. There's a better one here. Lemington (about 60 nautical miles NW from Cleveland) is a port of entry for these purposes.

Clearing back into Cleveland's the challenge -- all the customs agents are out at airports. See Cleveland | U.S. Customs and Border Protection for the number to call to have someone come meet you.


----------

